# Skalieren von Text in Photoshop (?)



## pYu (24. März 2003)

*Skalieren*

Wie kann ich den text skalieren ich schaff des ned


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. März 2003)

· Textebene wählen
· Bearbeiten frei transformieren ( STRG + T )

(Mein Tip Grundlagen lernen)


----------



## pYu (24. März 2003)

jo mit einfachen fragen lern ich die grundlagen


----------



## pYu (24. März 2003)

kannste so wie immer schliessen


----------



## Dick Starbuck (24. März 2003)

Ich glaube, mit einfachen Lesen des Handbuchs kämst du wesentlich schneller voran.

Und vor Allem schonst du so die Nerven einiger Leute hier...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (24. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pYu _
> *kannste so wie immer schliessen  *



*Noch so ein Kommentar* und ich heiße Dich willkommen in der Liste der "Verwarnten User"!

Und "btw." wenn ich einen Thread schließe, dann weil ich einen Grund habe, sprich der Thread in irgendeiner Form nicht den Regeln entspricht!

*Merkzettel: pYu im Auge behalten*


----------



## Neo (24. März 2003)

Tipp:
Such mal nach einigen Tutorials, es gibt diverse Seiten die auch für anfänger nette sachen haben und dafür sogar eigene sparten eingerichtet haben. Sei mir nicht böse wenn ich jetzt nicht etliche aufliste, aber ich bin mir sicher das du mit der SUCHEN funktion bei diesem thema recht weit kommen wirst (oder einfach die hauseigenen mal anschauen ;o) )


----------



## pYu (25. März 2003)

Das mim schliessen war so gemeint das ich es schon kapiert habe und deswegen keine weiteren posts brauche sorry wenn dus anders verstanden hast ..........


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pYu _
> *Das mim schliessen war so gemeint das ich es schon kapiert habe und deswegen keine weiteren posts brauche sorry wenn dus anders verstanden hast .......... *



Tja:

a) es suchen evtl. auch andere Antworten auf Fragen, mal drüber nachgedacht? ( So Nachschlagewerk online, etc. )

b) wenn Du deine Threads loswerden willst: Edit beim ersten Beitrag von Dir drücken und auf der folgenden Seite Häkchen bei "delete" und rechts auf "löschen"...


----------



## pYu (25. März 2003)

mhm joa meine frage wurde ja schon beantwortet


----------



## Thomas Lindner (25. März 2003)

du merkst es nicht oder? andere haben vileicht noch nachfragen, weil sie es nocht nicht verstanden haben oder das thema erweitert sich, etc. deshalb wird nicht zwangsläufig geschlossen!


----------

